# Red meat vs. white meat



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone else find that red meat (beef, pork, lamb) can give them problems but not white meat (chicken, turkey).I am eating a lot of white meat because I don't tolerate the red meat.Ate pork twice in the last couple of days and my stomach is hurting.????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of the time it is the fat content. Red meat, even the leaner stuff, tends to have more fat per serving.You could see if the very lean cuts of beef or pork are tolerable, and see if you can find meat from grass fed animals as it is leaner than grain fed.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks, I like the suggestion of buying meat from grass-fed animals. How would I find this? I am in Toronto.... big city, shouldn't be that hard!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have an markets that tend to focus on organic or "health food" they tend to be more likely to carry grass-fed/pasture raised type of meats. Around here several of those types of farms also sell at farmer's markets.I would still keep the portion sizes pretty small (like 3-4 ounces per meal) as it still has some fat and you don't want to overload the system.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll have a look around! Are they marketed as grass-fed or is there other terminology I should look for (organic?).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have a place like "Whole Foods Market" that would be a place to check.Usually you want the exact term "grass fed" or sometimes "pasture raised" (although I see that more with pork than beef). You can feed organic corn and it counts as organic.


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Toronto too. I definitely have a problem with red meat especially beef. As a matter of fact, I haven't eaten beef in years because of it. For the past month I have gone back to a vegetarian diet and it has seemed to help with my IBS. Having said that, I still have the odd bit of milk products and eggs (ovo lacto vegetarian). I probably will still eat shrimp and lobster the odd time, but the veggie diet has definitely made me feel more comfortable. I don't drink milk and have switched to rice, almond or soy milk. The margarine I use is Earth Balance and when I have a craving for cheese, I indulge in a lactose free gouda cheese and eat it with grapes. That's just me though and if you want to try more organic meats, I know there is a Whole Foods store on Avenue Road and I think the Big Carrot also has organic meats. Also, try St. Lawrence Market. Loblaws sometimes will show if they have grain-fed meats. Good luck in your search and let me know how you make out. I'll ask some of my friends and see if they know of other places.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you!That is quite helpful - I'm not too far from Avenue Road so I will try those stores when I have a red meat craving. Like you I find that the less meat I eat the better. I do eat chicken and turkey though because I can't have dairy (protein) and can only tolerate lentils and white beans (like in Heinz baked beans) for legumes. I also have to get iron infusions (by IV) at the hospital (3 times a year) to keep my iron levels up (since my third pregnancy). So, I do need some meat.I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

I was told by the A&E (ER) doctor to avoid red meat, though as I don't eat a huge amount of meat anyway have not really tested if its affective, though I do avoid lamb as it seems to gives me indigestion.


----------

